# good "nano" fish



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

My mom just bought me a fluval edge for christmas and one of here demands is that I have an "exotic looking" fish or pair or group of fish. I would like something that Isn't you're typical neon tetra, and something that when paired with the coolest looking tank, will really be a showpiece. The tank is 6g . If it only can live in the tank for about a year and then need more space, I can upgrade, I have other tanks so It wont be a big deal. So what fish do you suggest?!?!?!?!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Celestial pearl danios are beautiful nano fish, so are clown killifish. I also like scarlet badis badis


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Chili Rasboras are amazingly beautiful VERY LITTLE fish


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Glow light danio, or P. Gertrudae rainbow.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> Celestial pearl danios are beautiful nano fish, so are clown killifish. I also like scarlet badis badis





tetranewbie said:


> Chili Rasboras are amazingly beautiful VERY LITTLE fish


hehe, I like all of these. I have CPD's and their cousin "emerald rasbora" along with a couple Badis, Badis and a dozen chili rasbora in two different tanks. The only problems I have is getting glimpses of my badis badis, they tend to hide in my plants 

The badis and the chili rasbora is about as nano as you can get lol both topping out max at 3/4-1" in length.


----------



## Felf808 (Jan 22, 2008)

+1 Boraras Brigittae aka chili rasbora


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Chili rasboras and CPD's.
Really cool little guys.
I've had CPDs in my edge but has sinced moved them to my 20gal long where they are together with about 14 chilis as of the moment.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QNXjZNS5SY

Pygmy sunfish, one inch long and have the same care needs as badis except not needing a heater. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmKOvlvmSzI&feature=related

Bluefin killifish, 1.5 inches long, easy to keep alive and breed and the males flare their fins at each other.


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

endlers livebearers, the males have beautiful bright colouring growing to about 2cm and the females in typical live bearer fashion are very plain but you only need a couple to sustain the colony and the rest make great feeder fish.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like a really awesome nano fish that has blue in the colors.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

That Pygmy sunfish is nice. Great shade of blue. Have never seen them before.

Too bad, like badis, they need live foods.


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Sparkling Gourami is pretty small. They have such pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> That Pygmy sunfish is nice. Great shade of blue. Have never seen them before.
> 
> Too bad, like badis, they need live foods.


Badis can be trained to take frozen foods.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I like Nannostomus species ("Pencil Fish").

_beckfordi_









_mortenthaleri_


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Since you already have CPDs, I would recommend WCMMs. Different, small, attractive, cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

http://fishaliciousfish.blogspot.com/2007/08/perfect-fish-for-nano.html Most of the links for pictures don't work, but a little googling should produce you some results.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

are chili rasboras the same as dwarf/micro rasboras?


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

So I decided I'm not going to put any fish in my edge, just shrimp BUT I am going to get a large amount of schooling nano fish to accompany my showcase fish in my 29g. Not sure what I want yet, either a pair of discus, bolivians, AAAH Hard decisions. Thanks a lot for all of the help by the way!


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

pics of those p. gertrudae, aru variety. great, great little fish.


----------



## tadpole2 (Nov 7, 2010)

them pencil fish are amazing  and would look fantastic over my carpet bed of lush green plants 
are these fish easy to get a hold of?


----------



## tadpole2 (Nov 7, 2010)

^^^those fish...where can i get them?
they look awsome!  but how big do they get?


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

those fish remind me of furcata rainbows, some of my favorite fish...wish I could get a hold of some of those!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Franco said:


> are chili rasboras the same as dwarf/micro rasboras?


Nope, there are several different species 

Here are a few. 

aka chili rasbora
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=brigittae&id=772

Dwarf Rasbora
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=maculatus&id=947

Phoenix Rasbora (similar to chili, not as red)
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=merah&id=948

Sundadanio axelrodi (little shiny gems!!!)
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Sundadanio&species=axelrodi&id=992

South Thailand Rasbora
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=sp.+'South+Thailand'&id=1309


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> pics of those p. gertrudae, aru variety. great, great little fish.



Don't show me these!!! My tank is already overstocked lol


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok, i want these i have 3 species of indos already and have never seen these where did you get them?


----------

